# membership



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

hi guys just letting you know ive recieved my membership pack today look forward to reading the mag  thanks all


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

sorry forgot to ask does the member card come seperate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ImolaTT said:


> sorry forgot to ask does the member card come seperate


Yes, should be out fairly soon


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i received mine this week! thanks guys! looking forward to a meet some time soon.

i do have a question (sorry for hi-jacking your thread ImolaTT).. when do i get my ttoc membership badge underneath my avatar? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TurboTTS said:


> i received mine this week! thanks guys! looking forward to a meet some time soon.
> 
> i do have a question (sorry for hi-jacking your thread ImolaTT).. when do i get my ttoc membership badge underneath my avatar? :?


pm nem and he'll sort it for you


----------

